# Anyone ever hear of World Of Seeds Northern Lights x Big Bud NON Auto?



## Hackerman (Mar 5, 2015)

One of the freebies I am growing is a World of Seeds Northern Lights x Big Bud.

I was doing some research on the different strains I was growing and I noticed the WOS doesn't make a NLxBB that isn't auto.

I'll have my eyes on this one to see if it's auto or not. Never had an auto. How long until they show?

Anyone ever have a WOS NLxBB that was NOT an auto?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

I liked my NLXBB AUTO.. sorry I'm of no help else wise. 

I also enjoyed my NL Blue .. both auto and a reg. 

Hope you find what you're lookin' for. :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 6, 2015)

I grew a NL x BB once many moons ago that wasn't an auto, but I do now remember now who the breeder was.  I was quite unimpressed with it, so did not ever run it again.


----------



## Hackerman (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, I guess we'll find out soon enough. LOL

When do most autos start to show sex? Are they all about the same timing?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 6, 2015)

Auto's are weird .. well most of em. 

They don't work with my garden currently, so I don't run them. Would love to throw one outside this year though  Just to see what happens!


----------

